# Springfield ma police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

this one came out nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you put some Army figurines with gang colors in the back and board up the windows on the buildings? THAT would look moe realiztik yo.


----------



## macdaddy (May 26, 2010)

Something like this for instance....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Yah. Just add scattered brass and a "Closed until after layoffs" sign on the front door of the Trooper Station.

FIFY


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Dont give me any ideas lol.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

That looks NOTHING like an SPD cruiser. You need to throw about 8 or 9 dents in various places to get that realistic feel.:smug:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

bbelichick said:


> That looks NOTHING like an SPD cruiser. You need to throw about 8 or 9 dents in various places to get that realistic feel.:smug:


LOL... That's just wrong !


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

When I was a little hood SPD's cruisers were navy blue. Of course, that was before the gangs came to town. Can you do a vintage car for old times sake?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thats hilarious,I never made a vintage one.dont have any pics of one.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just put some bullet holes in this one thats here..:teeth_smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> That looks NOTHING like an SPD cruiser. You need to throw about 8 or 9 dents in various places to get that realistic feel.:smug:


that was my first thought too.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

dmackack said:


> Thats hilarious,I never made a vintage one.dont have any pics of one.


I'll have to get ahold of an old photo and scan it in because it was before Al Gore invented the internet:wink_smile:


----------

